# A few from the garden



## Marco (Nov 20, 2014)

Bees, flies, spiders.
The usual suspects.


----------



## Actinia (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice, but I have to ask: what were these taken wIth? What was the exposure?


----------



## waday (Nov 21, 2014)

I like them! But, the crop on #3 'bugs' me.


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2014)

Actinia said:


> Very nice, but I have to ask: what were these taken wIth? What was the exposure?



MPE-65 with flash.
From memory 1/200 f10 iso400 and the flash at 1/32


----------



## greybeard (Nov 22, 2014)

outstanding


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely captures.


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 26, 2014)

Incredible close-up, It really makes superb macro shots!
I would have needed such a lens a few times to identify some of the bugs in our garden.
I specially love your second shot with the tiny eggs.


----------

